# Finally, I Was Happy To Give Al's My Money!



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I live in Logan, UT and have had a hard time finding components over the months. Al's seems to have good selections, but the prices always drove me crazy. My wife and I celebrated our anniversary the other week and she gave me the OK to upgrade my binos! I was looking through the Vortex Viper HD's and I was hooked! Sportsman's wanted $600 + tax for them and they were a little out of my price range. 

I returned to Logan and thought I'd check out what Al's had. To my surprise, the exact same bino's were only $459! I snatched those puppies up right away. My opinion of their store has changed a little bit. Just thought I'd pass it on! If anyone is looking to score a deal on Vortex optics, check out Al's!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool. I love keeping my tax dollars local and supporting the local economy. 8)

I had a similar experience when I was shopping for a Vortex scope. I went to all the big box stores and searched online. Then Kent's Market in Tremonton beat them all by $50.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

At that price I'd drive north, but their website has the 10x42 listed for $599. Are they having a sale on them that is different than their website?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Elkmule- as far as I know, there was no sale going on when I bought them. I'd give them a call to see what price they have on them.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Elkmule, call Jeff at Kent's Market (435) 257-7014. He'll hook you up with an awesome deal on Vortex or Eberlestock stuff. They used to have Swarovski as well. I'm not sure if they still do.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think sportsmans moving in next door is giving them a wake up call. Glad to hear they're answering the call.


----------

